# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Desgracia en el canal-trasvase Curueño-Porma

## JMTrigos

Este fin de semana han fallecido dos personas en el túnel del canal.

Noticia de La Nueva España 
http://www.lne.es/asturias/2016/05/1...l/1927740.html
Noticia de El Comercio 
http://www.elcomercio.es/asturias/20...516094638.html

Algo de información sobre el mismo http://www.mirame.chduero.es/PHD/Hidro.php?id=365

Saludos.

----------

Jonasino (17-may-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Pobre gente, pero anda que la imprudencia del caso es de libro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una imprudencia con resultado fatal. DEP. Hay que tener mucho cuidado dónde se mete uno, mejor no tentar a la suerte.

----------

